# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Pellazgët shpikën shkrimin dhe alfabetin e parë në botë

## Tipiku

*Nga Luftulla PEZA dhe Liljana PEZA*

Në historinë e alfabetit si më i vjetër përmendet ai egjiptian, krijuar rreth vitit 2900 p.e.s. Nga ky më pas rrjedh alfabeti fenikas, i shekullit të 11 p.e.s., i cili kishte vetëm bashkëtingëlloret dhe ku zanoret nënkuptoheshin. Më pas nga fenikasit, shkruhet se alfabetin e morën grekët, e përmirësuan edhe me zanoret dhe prej tij rrodhi më pas alfabeti latin. Asnjë fjalë nuk thuhet mbi alfabetin pellazg, që përmendet shpesh nga autorët antikë.

Nga kërkimet tona të fundit mbi alfabetet, puna qëndron krejt ndryshe: njerëzit e parët që kanë shpikur dhe përdorur shkrimin dhe alfabetin për të shkruar gjuhën e tyre kanë qenë pellazgët dhe kjo, gjatë mijëvjeçarit të 6 p.e.s., për të cilën ka prova mjaft bindëse. Alfabet pellazg i kishte të dyja, zanoret dhe bashkëtingëlloret.

Në kulturën neolitike të Vinçës, që shtrihet në të gjithë Ballkanin gjatë mijëvjeçarit 6-5 p.e.s., janë ndeshur mbishkrime të lashta gjer tashmë të pavlerësuara nga ana gjuhësore.

Në figurat 1 dhe 2 tregohen një enë balte nga kjo kulturë me mbishkrimin e lashtë pellazg dhe një copë ene, që mban germën M të alfabetit. Shprehja: IIIVIJV1, e cila po të ndahet, bëhet: III VIJ V 1.

Fig. 1-Enë balte me mbishkrim në kulturën Vinça

(5500-4500 p.e.s.)

Fig. 2-Fragment tjegulle, me germën M  

Fjala VIJ lexohet UIJ, sepse në mbishkrimet e lashta pellazge/etruske germa V lexohet si U. Prandaj kemi fjalën UIJ = UJ (UJË), në gjuhën pellazge/shqipe. Mbishkrime e lashta pellazge dhe etruske kanë afërsi shumë të madhe me gjuhës e sotme shqipe, gjë që tregon për një gjuhë pellage/shqipe. Prandaj mbishkrimi i më sipërm i përket gjuhës së lashtë pellazge.

Edhe numrat 1 dhe III etj. i përkasin gjithashtu gjuhës pellazge.

Edhe simbolet e tjera të gjetura në kulturën e Vinçës janë mjaft interesante dhe paraqesin lidhje të ngushta me pellazgët autoktonë, sidomos shenjat:





janë shenja-germa të alfabetit të përdorur në shkrimin e Linearit A dhe B, të cila njësohen me I, Y, Y, T, F, I, P, Z (S), N, F, Z (S), Th. Edhe shenjat e tilla si I, II, III, IIII, IIIII, IIIIII, X, XX, etj.  shprehin ato shenja, që më vonë u përpunuan nga etruskët si I, II, III, IV, V, VI dhe romakët, duke marrë emrin numrat romakë.

Edhe shenja të tilla të kulturës së Vinçës si:

 tregojnë se banorët e saj besonin tek perëndia Zeus, i cili është perëndia e pellazgëve.

Germa të tilla të ngjashme A dhe M janë ndeshur edhe në kulturën neolitike të Maliq-Kamnikut (pranë Korçës, Shqipëria lindore) dhe Cakranit (pranë Fierit, Shqipëria perëndimore), që tregon se gjatë gurvonit shkrimi ka qenë i përhapur shumë gjerë.

----------


## Tipiku

Fig. 4- Shtatore gruaje veshur me Fustanellë nga Vinça

Në kulturën e Vinçës është ndeshur edhe një shtatore gruaje veshur me fustanellë, veshjen kombëtare pellazge/shqiptare, e cila tregon lidhje tjetër të banorëve të kësaj treve me stërgjyshërit e shqiptarëve  pellazgët.

Shkrim i ngjashëm është ndeshur edhe në Tartaria të Rumanisë, rreth 120 km. në lindje të Vinçës, në një varse tjegulle, datuar e vitit 5300 p.e.s.

Në varse (fig. 5) është shkruar germa P dhe pranë saj shprehja PDor (ose Pbor), e cila në gjuhën pellazge/shqipe do të thotë Dora ose bora. Këto plaka përmbajnë mbishkrimin e famshëm, për të cilin disa specialistë kanë shprehur mendimit se këto symbols represent the earliest known form of writing in the world, por disa i shohin si zhgaravina.

Mbishkrime të ngjashme janë ndeshur në të gjithë Europën jugë-lindore si në Greqi (Rrasa Dispilio), por edhe në Hungari, Bullgari, Rumani, Moldavi dhe në Ukrainën jugore. Në mbishkrim e Dispilios (fig. 5), datuar 5300 p.e.s., duken mjaft të qarta germat E, F, C, V, I, L në pozicione të ndryshme, të cilat janë përdorur në alfabetet pellazg dhe etrusk.

(Fig.5 Fig.6)

Të gjitha mbishkrimet e Vinçës, Tartarias dhe Dispilios tregojnë se shkrimi me germat e alfabetit pellazgo-etrusk është përdorur qysh gjatë mijëvjeçarit të 6 p.e.s. në rajonin e Ballkanit.

Nga vjetërsia këto shkrime janë shumë më të vjetër se sa shkrimi piktografik shumer (proto-Sumerian pictographic script) nga Uruku i Bagdadit, që deri tani është konsideruar si shkrimi më i vjetër në botë, krijuar rreth vitit 3300 p.e.s. dhe alfabetit egjiptian, i datuar rreth vitit 2900 p.e.s.

G. Katapano ( 1988) flet për alfabetin më të lashtë pellazg në Egjipt nga hieroglifet egjiptiane. Ato i ka krijuar Thoti, një iliro/pellazg bazuar në gjuhën pellazge. Të gjitha hieroglifet egjiptiane shpjegohen me bazë nga germat e alfabetit pellazg. Katapanl i daton hieroglifet egjiptiane 12.000 vjet p.e.s., gjë që nuk përputhet me të dhënat arkeologjike, që i daton ato 2900-2600 p.e.s.



Alfabeti pellazg ka vazhduar edhe gjatë kohës së bronzit, ku vërtetohet me gjetjet në Trojë, Kretë, Peloponez etj. Ai shfaqet në shkrimin e Linearit A të Kretës dhe shkrimin e Linearit B të Mikenës. Shkrimi Lineari B është interpretuar gabim nga anglezët Ventris dhe Kaduik, sikur i përkasin gjuhës greke. Duke punuar me këtë shkrim kemi gjetur të shkruara fjalë pellazge, që gjejnë shpjegimin e plotë në gjuhën shqipe (Peza L. & L.): në krahun e majtë të rrasës ndodhet shprehja e artë: I Z A I Z = Z I A Z I, që donë të thotë ZI ASHT ZI.



Zbulimi i shprehjes I Z A I Z ← = → ZI A ZI = Zi asht Zi para dy vjetësh përbënte dokumentin më të lashtë të shkruar të gjuhës pellazge/shqipe (Peza L. & L. 2009 si e shekullit të 14 p.e.s., por sot vjetërsia e shkrimit të gjuhës pellazge/shqipe vërtetohet edhe disa mijëvjeçarë më i lashtë.

Drejtimi i leximit ←

I Z A I Z   ←  =  →  ZI A ZI  =  Zi asht Zi

Fig. 5- Rrasa nr. 7671, që i përket shekullit të 14  p.e.s., ku lexohet shprehja pellazge

←Fig. 7





Me rëndësi është të përmendim edhe mbishkrimin e quajtur Abecedari Marsiliana, i shekullit të 7 p.e.s., ku renditet të gjitha germat etruske/pellazge. Pellazgët dhe etruskët kanë përdorur formën bustrofedike të shkrimit, nga e djallja dhe e majta, si më poshtë (fig. 8):





I gjithë rajoni, ku ka qenë e përhapur kultura e Vinçës, Tartaria, Dispilios, Thesalisë, Cakranit, Maliqit, Kamnikut etj., pra rajoni i Ballkanit dhe i Egjeut gjatë kohës së neolitit dhe kohës së bronzit ka qenë banuar nga fiset pellazge, që përmenden në epikat e Homerit, autorët e tjerë antikë dhe që vërtetohen edhe nga gërmimet arkeologjike. Arkeologët italianë dhe amerikanë në akropolin e Athinës dhe vende tët tjera në Atikë kanë zbuluar ngjashmëri veglash dhe mjetesh me vendbanimet Sesklo dhe Dimini në Thesali, të njohura si pellazge, (Prokopiou & Smith, 1964). Po kështu prania e pellazgëve vërtetohet nga arkeologjia në malin Skourta në Boeoti (French 1989-1990), në ishullin e Lemnit në Egje (Hefner E.D. 1927), në Mikenë dhe Peloponez

(Peza L. & L. 2009) etj. Herodoti dhe autorë të tjerë antikë thonë se pellazgët autoktonë kanë banuar të gjithë rajonin e Egjeut dhe ishujt mesdhetarë, para ardhjes së grekëve rreth shekullit të 6 p.e.s.

Mbishkrimet Dipylon (i Athinës), Cumae (i Korinthit), Kupa e Nestorit, të datuara të shekujve 8-7 p.e.s. dhe që gjer më sot janë mbajtur si monumentet më të lashta shkrimore të gjuhës greke, u vërtetua se nuk kanë lidhje me këtë gjuhë. Të kësaj natyre janë edhe mbishkrimet e lashta të Kretës, të datuar fundi i shekullit të 7 fillimi i shekullit të 6 p.e.s. Në këto mbishkrime kemi zbuluam vetëm fjalë pellazge/shqipe, që dëshmon se ato janë shkruar në gjuhën pellazge. Nga ana tjetër grekët nuk përmenden as në Iliadë dhe Odise e Homerit, të përgatitura rreth viteve 750-700 p.e.s. Kështu del që fiset greke kanë ardhur në rajonin e Egjeut më vonë, në fillim të shekullit 6 p.e.s. dhe dokumentet më të vjetra greke në Lemn dhe Trojë etj. ndeshen jo para shekullit 5 p.e.s.

Zbulimi i fjalëve pellazge/shqipe VIJ dhe DOR (ose bor) në kulturën Vinça-Tartaria-Dispilio-Maliq-Cakran, mijëvjeçari i 6 p.e.s., tregon se kjo është gjuha më e lashtë e shkruar në botë me abecedarin e saj më të vjetrin në botë. Gjuha pellazge, shkrimi dhe alfabeti i saj, përbëjnë thelbin kulturor të Qytetërimi Pellazg, qytetërimi më i lashtë perëndimor, pjesë e të cilit janë Qytetërimi Minaik i Kretës, Qytetërimi i Trojës, Qytetërimi i Mikenës, Qytetërimi  hitit, Qytetërimi etrusk etj. Qytetërimi Pellazg shfaqet qysh gjatë gurmesmit, rreth 12.000 vjet p.e.s.

(Botuar për herë të parë në: Konferenca e I mbi Qytetërimin Pellazg, Tiranë 21-22 tetor 2011, libri i përmbledhjeve f. 1-4s libri Shqipja Pellasge I autorit Altin Kocaqi ) /albobserver/

----------


## landi45

interesante shume

----------


## Maqellarjot

Ku mund te gjehet libri "Shqipja Pellazge 1"?  Pra libri ku jane marre shkrimet e mesiperme?

----------


## EncounterAL

Ngjitur eshte skica me titull: " Virgil's House, Brindisi,  Steel etching by C. Bertrand after C. Werner. Ca. 1850 ".  Adresa www eshte : www.lapuntasecca.it/brindisi.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Nga Brindizi, Virgjili mund edhe ta shikonte vendin ku ndodhet objekti me gure  
 ciklopike ne forme FRONI prane Vranishtit ne Vlore.

----------


## Kreksi

> *Nga Luftulla PEZA dhe Liljana PEZA*
> 
> 
> Nga kërkimet tona të fundit mbi alfabetet, puna qëndron krejt ndryshe: njerëzit e parët që kanë shpikur dhe përdorur shkrimin dhe alfabetin për të shkruar gjuhën e tyre kanë qenë pellazgët dhe kjo, gjatë mijëvjeçarit të 6 p.e.s., për të cilën ka prova mjaft bindëse. Alfabet pellazg i kishte të dyja, zanoret dhe bashkëtingëlloret.
> 
> Në kulturën neolitike të Vinçës, që shtrihet në të gjithë Ballkanin gjatë mijëvjeçarit 6-5 p.e.s., janë ndeshur mbishkrime të lashta gjer tashmë të pavlerësuara nga ana gjuhësore.
> 
> Në figurat 1 dhe 2 tregohen një enë balte nga kjo kulturë me mbishkrimin e lashtë pellazg dhe një copë ene, që mban germën “M” të alfabetit. Shprehja: IIIVIJV1, e cila po të ndahet, bëhet: III VIJ V 1.
> [U]


Pershendetje  lexues  te nderuar, Nuk kemi te drejte  te  rrimi duarkryq  kur e shohim se  errrêsira e  ka kapluar boten  tonë.. ! Duhet  reaguar !

Më dueht  të  reagoj ndaj  këtij  shenimi  sepse  jo qe  më duket  mua i pa  sakët  por  me  ekqja  është  se është  një dezinformim i gabueshem  duke  filluar  nga  datimi  sepse  ky shkrim është i vjeter 3300  vite  para krishti e jo 6000  para  krishti..pra  ju  lutem  të informoheni  para  se  të shkruani, pastaj edhe  tek deshifrimi i shkrimit, ena    ne fjalë, nuk lexohet  ashtu  si  thuhet  në këtë  shkrim por  ndryshe, duke e  kthyer  enen mbrapshtë, dhe  lexojmi shkrimin thjeshtë=JAPIA 3=   SHTEPIJA 3=që  në  gjuhën e vjeter  pelllazge.. ku edhe  sot  ne Anatoli quhet  =JAPIA= apo =apia=shtepija..nr 3=... Mandej edhe kronologjine pelalzge  ne kete  shkrim e teprojne sepse   6000  vite para  krishti  pellazget  ishin end ene Anatoli... si e  shohim, ky artikull aqë  shkakton  bujë sa  qe lexuesi yni  cili  nuk ka njohuri as ne boshtin e historisë   do  mendoje se  kjo  është e vertete  dhe ne vend  që  tê perparonimm  shkojmi mbrapa..me fajin tonë nga mosdija !.

Ju  lutem  lexues  tÊ nderuar,  merrni parasysh këto shkrime se Kreksi nuk ua  thotë  per  të keq  as per  inati, tere  jeten jam munduar  vetem per  të miren  e popullit  tonë, qê  të perparojmi e  jo te  mbesim mbrapa, prandaj  ne  mund te perparojmi vetem kur  e  vertetojmi  dhe  kemi arrijtur  te  gjejmi gabime  duke i verifikuar  ato, e kurrsesi  nuk duhet  besohet asgje  pa e  vertetuar, shendet 
perzemersishtë ; kreksi !

Burimi e saket deh si lexohet  ky shkrim mund ti  gjeni ketu 

Burimi;http://rilindjapelazgoilire.blogspot...11466291363755

----------


## flora57

Ku mund ta gjejme kete liber mund te na thote njeri ju lutem?

----------


## loni-loni

> interesante shume



    C,ka interesante!!!!!!!!!!!

     Pellazget jon kene nji popullsi me ngjyre (sic jon sot Romet) qe jetonin gjithmone ne levizje , shkonin e vinin, ruanin gjuhen, traditat e zakonet 

     Vete emertimi Grek Pellazgi shqiptohet shpend shtegtar,,,,,,,,,pra jeton ne vende te ngrohta

      Nuk kon pas asnji lidhje me Greket dhe Iliret pervec ndonje shartimi aksidental

----------

